# Living in Houston



## AFunk4Life (Jan 10, 2003)

I moved away when I was only 8 years old back in 1986, but I was wondering for all the Rockets fans back in H-Town aka Clutch City, how is life in Houston, Texas in 2003? How would your rate Houston as a place to live, with all factors combined. I live in Arizona now and I have to say that the people in Houston and Texas in general are among the nicest in the country, and definately more so than here in the desert. I think Texas hospitality is definately real. Let me hear all your takes on Houston. And I know the weather is not that good there, but Phoenix is always over 100 degrees for half of the year, so it is not that great either.


----------



## AFunk4Life (Jan 10, 2003)

Thanks, I appreciate all the feedback here. :sigh: And yes I am being sarcastic.


----------



## Nicco1014 (May 30, 2003)

I love Houston!


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>AFunk4Life</b>!
> Thanks, I appreciate all the feedback here. :sigh: And yes I am being sarcastic.


sorry man, but i don't live in houston or i would have replied. i'm from beaumont which is an hour and a half east of houston. there really isn't anything to do there though. but kendrick perkins is from here.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Ok Houston is a great city, good weather and super friendly southerners. The international population over here is amazing! You go to the airport and white's are the minority. The number of pregnant 16 year old's is decreasing as I speak, and by that I mean literacy and schooling is great. Night-life isn't great, and you will never have the feeling you have walking in New York over here. But it works for me


----------



## DanCaspi (Apr 18, 2003)

I can describe Israel if you want 

I think I'm the only one from Israel in this Forum.


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

I used to live there....I always felt like I had to watch my back though. I feel a lot safer here in the OKC...


----------



## AFunk4Life (Jan 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>DanCaspi</b>!
> I can describe Israel if you want
> 
> I think I'm the only one from Israel in this Forum.


That is cool, I would actualy be very interested in hearing about Israel from you, I was supposed to go visit in 2000 but was not able to go due to school committments.


----------



## DanCaspi (Apr 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hollis</b>!
> I used to live there....I always felt like I had to watch my back though. I feel a lot safer here in the OKC...


Are you refering Israel?

Afunk4life:

from a 16.5 year old point of view:

Israel is not what you see on CNN. I guess most of you probably think that living here is like living in a warzone. well it's not. it's just as safe as in the states. of course that certain ares are extremely dangers but ares such as Tel-Aviv or Ramat-Gan are mostly quiet.

The weather is great between November - MidJune, after that it is very hot (like 38 degrees Celius).

night life: if you live around Tel-Aviv than finding the right party /dance bar / whatever will not be a problem for you.

I've heard that up north (lets say the Galil) it is kind of boaring, but i've never been there so it is just rumors.

if you some money to spent than you can do your weekend in Eilat, just 40 min flight from Tel-Aviv. there are great hotels there, you'll mostly water sport during the day and perhaps party in the night.

well that's just about wraps it up, if you like to hear more post a msg. Feel free to ask q's, i'll answer them


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

> Are you refering Israel?


Nah, Houston...


----------



## DanCaspi (Apr 18, 2003)

There is a major drowback for living in Israel.

Games are usually broadcast at 3 am or so... kind of annoying..


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

EDIT!


----------



## DanCaspi (Apr 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Cometsbiggestfan</b>!
> Wow 8 in 86? i was born in 86 which means you are 8 years older than me. lolz. Houston from a 16.5 year old is great! The weather is great 95% of the time. Its a great city to grow up in!! The 4th largest city in the country...i think!! I love the big city life.


isn't the weather like 40 Celius at summer time and 5-(-10) at winter time? or something like that?

does it snow in Houston?


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

um no! It NEVER snow in Houston. The weather is mostly hot year-around. 5-10 degrees, wtf?


----------



## DanCaspi (Apr 18, 2003)

I tought the winter is tough and the summer is as hot as hell...
but i'm not from the states so it was really kind of an educated guess


----------



## AFunk4Life (Jan 10, 2003)

Dan, cool info on Israel man, thanks for that. Well, I have known some people who were in Israel on trips, and they have told me that in the summer it is extremely hot, as it is the desert, very similar to the climate I live in here in Arizona. It is really hot in the summer (May-September) and fairly plesent the other months. Houston, on the other hand, is mild in the winter, can get cool with a lot of rain, but no snow, but is also very hot in the summer, with high humidity. The humidity is very unconfortable and makes you sweat like crazy. Arizona is dry heat, with some of the highest temperatures in the US, although humidity is low (around 10% or lower) as compared to times in Houston where it is over 60% or even worse.


----------



## DanCaspi (Apr 18, 2003)

Humidity in Israel is around 70-85% during the summer, degrees are just about 40 celius. meaning it is not so pleasent during summer time, but winter is great, not to cold, it does rain but not too much (actually doesn't rain enough if you ask the farmers...).

I will be in California at the 2nd of August, my first time in the States. I can't wait to get there already, so many stuff I want to see, taste and hear.


----------

